# Finally hit the flats!



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

pre-spawn was on! So was the mourning bite. Buddies phone died but here r some we caught. The 2 of the bigger ones just over 40lbs we caught after the phone died dammit! Caught 15 all together and 1 14lb channel


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

What body of water? Catching a sizeable flat is on my to do list this summer.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Dang!!!!! Nice work guys.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks, to many bad trips! Was about time, it was out of a small town lake. I dont mind people knowing but to many meat hunters and pay pond people poking around on here. Me and others on here could share how to catch them to get u started. Looking at older threads on here is a good way to learn from to.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That looks like a fun night. nice job.


----------

